# Suggestions for a 60x30x45cm (WxDxH) on a £150 budget



## Marvin (17 Jan 2015)

Hi all,

This will be my first planted tank and I am looking for a suitable light to go above my lidless tank.

I am currently looking at a Wave Point 24" twin T5, however have not been able to find any reviews on it.
Will 2 T5 bulbs be enough to grow the Tropica 1-2 grow advanced plants?

And what units would you suggest?

Thanks,
Marvin


----------



## greenmac75 (17 Jan 2015)

i just got t5 overtank from allpondsolutions, still got there sale on you should check it out.


----------



## Rich Jackson (18 Jan 2015)

Type in dsuny on ebay. There light units seem good value.


----------

